# Just wondered ?



## Pete H (Feb 5, 2014)

Just for a matter of interest to my self I used that app on my phone to see how far I walked during a day at work, on average over the three days it works out about six and half to seven miles a day , does that count towards daily exercise ?


----------



## Riri (Feb 5, 2014)

I would say yes definitely. I use a Fitbit stepper and it records steps, stair etc and tells me how much I've  walked in a week. In the last 4 weeks I've walked almost 20 miles each week and it shows the equivalent calorie burn off of 1917 cals a day. So on that basis your walking in work must also be contributing to daily exercise targets imho


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 5, 2014)

I would give you a gold star for that Pete


----------



## grovesy (Feb 6, 2014)

I would say so. I recently had to answer questions on activity at gps, and it included shopping and house work as activity.


----------



## Pete H (Feb 6, 2014)

Was feeling guilty for not doing any exercise but using this walking app all day at work surprisingly finding I are walking anywhere between 6 to 9 miles a day and if that counts as exercise that makes me feel better.. ( wondered why legs were tired when I got back from work )


----------

